# Quick Rig Report



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Haven't posted in a while, but here's a rig update. Didn't plan on fishing the rigs Thursday, but the seas were so calm when we left the pass that we had to go. Made it to 252 in 2 hours. Smoothest ride I've ever had in March. Water was cobalt blue with scattered grass trying to push up. Caught several stud AJ's and unfortunately lost a LOT of big jigs. I have never seen so many break-off's in my entire life. Caught a stud scamp and 30lb gag unfortunately. Back they go. High speed trolled to Marlin. Pretty water, decent (60-70lb) YFT jumping occasionally, but nothing on sonar. No bait, no fish, nada. Trolled for a while with no love. Moved to Discovery Enterprise (drill ship). trolled around it and picked up BFT immediately. Switched to spinning gear and proceeded to fill the box w/ BFT & a stud skip jack. Caught the smallest YFT I've ever seen. Must have been 10-12 ounces. On the way back to Marlin for the sunset shot we came across a big patch of floating grass. Threw a bucktail and hooked into a 20lb mahi. Several more with it, so we decided to keep it in the water and try to get everyone else hooked up. No love. They would charge but not bite. Tried poppers, chunks of bait, bucktails, even a damn gotcha w/ nothing. Hooked mahi jumps several more times and throws the hook. That's what we get for being greedy. Back to Marlin where several boats were trolling. Didn't see any fish, no bait, and no hook-ups, so we headed to the house. Smooth as glass ride home. All in all a great day! Even though we didn't get to fly any flags, it was still awesome!


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice report. Would love to see pics!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice, it's almost like we never had a winter, straight into spring!


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats awesome. Thanks for the report! Cant wait to make it back out there myself!


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a great day!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

The only pictures I took were on my iPhone while we were trolling, so they aren't the best. But that water was unbelievably blue! Prettiest I've seen in years.


----------

